# Lift arm seal replacement in JD2440



## WillT (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm leaking fluid from the shaft that supports the lower 3pt lift arms. To fix it I am replacing the nylon type seal that fits in a groove along that also has an o-ring but can't figure out how to insert it into the groove without damaging it. I've tried heating it and folding it but I'm sure that I am damaging it by doing it that way. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Maybe I am missing something simple.


----------



## WillT (Jan 10, 2012)

*JD2440 lower shaft seal install problem*

I am attaching a couple of pictures showing the shaft hole, and the white seal inside it. You might be able to see that the seal is deformed somewhat because it was so difficult fitting it into the groove. I would think that the shoulder of the hole would screw out to expose the groove, but it is not shaped to get a tool on it. I'm sure fixing a leak here is common...what's the answer? Thanks


----------



## WillT (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll make a correction in my terminalogy. What I called a 'lower 3pt lift arm' is actually a 'draft link'.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I think a shop manual should be in your future


----------



## WillT (Jan 10, 2012)

Okay, a guy at the JD lot in Shawnee knew the answer. The white plastic seal has to be deformed to get inserted into the hole and groove. He called it 'butterflying' the seal. That is, folding it so it forms a (roughly) C shape, and unfold it once it is in the groove. No heat required.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

A shop manual would have told you that.
Glad you were able to find the answer.


----------

